# Slicer and vacuum sealer



## whistlepig (Feb 23, 2020)

Because I have been wanting to make my own Canadian bacon and jerky I have been looking at slicers and vacuum sealers. The Chef's Choice 615A looks pretty good but as far as vacuum sealers I haven't a clue. Would like to keep the vacuum sealer under $100.00 if I could. Suggestions on both would be welcome as I have experience with neither. 

For slicing cheese is a serrated blade preferable over a smooth blade on a slicer?


----------



## sandyut (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a foodsaver 4840.  It’s about $199 right now on Amazon.  I did pay near that much but I’ve had it for 4 year.  It’s been a work horse for years.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 23, 2020)

I also got that slicer.  Haven’t had a chance to use it but many on near like it


----------



## Braz (Feb 23, 2020)

The Chef's Choice 615A is a good option. Get both blades. For a vacuum sealer I'd recommend VacMaster but they are over your $100 price point.


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 23, 2020)

Googling VacMaster is bringing up some very high priced stuff. Well over my $100.00 price point. Not sure what to look for if you could help.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 23, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> Googling VacMaster is bringing up some very high priced stuff. Well over my $100.00 price point. Not sure what to look for if you could help.










I have had vacuum sealers that were under a hundred bucks and was very disappointed!  I have the foodsaver 3425 and it works pretty good with the bags from ziplock....I been eyeing the lem 250 and you get it for 169 on the home Depot site


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a Foodsaver 2440 ( discontinued model) which has sealed literally hundreds of pounds of deer,beef, pork, chicken, fish ,vegetables etc. Only have had to replace 1 set of gaskets. This unit is over 20 yrs old and still going. I think it was around $150 back then. Not sure your going to find anything of real quality for $100 these days. There is a couple used on ebay. Good choice on slicer !


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm OK with spending more than $100.00 for a vacuum sealer. Had to start somewhere. The LEM 250 looks very nice. Tballard169 thank you.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 23, 2020)

honestly, I have bought several vacuum sealers under $100. They have all been a disappointment. I am still waiting to buy my higher-quality one.


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 23, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> honestly, I have bought several vacuum sealers under $100. They have all been a disappointment. I am still waiting to buy my higher-quality one.


 I just ordered the LEM 250 from Home Depot for $169.00. Will review it after trying.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice. Curious to hear! I have a 5lb big bite from them and love it.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 23, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> I'm OK with spending more than $100.00 for a vacuum sealer. Had to start somewhere. The LEM 250 looks very nice. Tballard169 thank you.








You are welcome!


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 23, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Nice. Curious to hear! I have a 5lb big bite from them and love it.







I have the 10 pound big bite stuffer and the #12 big bite grinder!  So far both units are fantastic


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 23, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> I just ordered the LEM 250 from Home Depot for $169.00. Will review it after trying.








Defintely let us know how it performs


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 23, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> I have had vacuum sealers that were under a hundred bucks and was very disappointed!  I have the foodsaver 3425 and it works pretty good with the bags from ziplock....I been eyeing the lem 250 and you get it for 169 on the home Depot site


I have a ziplock vac sealer v150 model.  I got it for well under $100 on sale.  Going strong after many years and very impressed with quality of the heat seals. 
Not a commercial unit.  Just need to be patient and let the heat strip cool down after running 3-4 vac seal cycles.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 24, 2020)

A little late to the party, but FWIW ... I don’t do extended repeated sealings, only a small handful at a time ... So while I’d love a VacMaster, I got an LEM MaxVac 100 for $62 ... have only used it a few times so far, but working great (aside from needing to press pretty hard to latch it) ... time will tell how it holds up in the long run. Good luck with your 250, interested if your experience mirrors mine or not.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 24, 2020)

Don't know if still available or any good. Thanks to oldsarge





						Game Saver on Woot
					

For those needing a new food vac sealer or just a backup unit, Woot has the Game Saver on sale:  https://home.woot.com/offers/foodsaver-gamesaver-vacuum-black-1?ref=w_cnt_lnd_cat_home_11_5




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a cheaper model 4 year old Food Saver and an Oyster brand slicer from the 70's. They both still work flawlessly. However I don't work either of them that hard. If your going to put either item thru their paces then buy a more durable brand to start, but if your only using it occasionally then a cheaper model should suffice.  

Chris


----------



## old sarge (Feb 24, 2020)

Game Saver still available:








						FoodSaver GameSaver Vacuum, Black
					

FoodSaver GameSaver Vacuum, Black




					home.woot.com


----------



## sandyut (Feb 25, 2020)

same on amazon.


----------



## bregent (Feb 27, 2020)

I've got a FoodSaver RT-FM2000  that I got on Woot 5 years ago for $39. I use it almost daily for small jobs, and monthly for bigger jobs (10+ bags). I like the fact that it is lightweight and easy to handle, and stores in a kitchen drawer so I can use it whenever I need it.  If you plan on doing really big sealing jobs, then a heavier duty machine is recommended as it will recover faster. 



whistlepig said:


> For slicing cheese is a serrated blade preferable over a smooth blade on a slicer?



The serrated blade works fine for everything except slicing things paper thin.  I used the non-serrated blade for years but switched last year to serrated to cut some loafs of bread. Since then I haven't needed to switch back, but will next time I need to slice up some charcuterie.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 27, 2020)

That's a great price on the game saver . I paid $220 for mine 10 years ago . Works great .


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 27, 2020)

Both the Chef’s Choice 615 and LEM Maxvac 250 were delivered this week. Both are nice looking units. I plan to try them out this weekend on a 7 pound eye of round using Bearcarver’s sammie recipe.  Is best to put the eye of round in the freezer for awhile before slicing both before and after smoking?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 27, 2020)

Enjoy!  For slicing meat I try to get a hard chill on it. Don't be surprised if you get a tail (small flap on the bottom of the roast) after a few slices; just flip the meat over for the next few slices.  I also partially freeze  juicy meat before sealing to avoid juices being sucked into the seal. Sometimes I use a rolled up paper towels between the meat and the seal area to absorb juices.  LEM also sells absorbent pads for wet product:




__





						Absorbent Pads for Vacuum Bags | LEM Products
					

Finally, a solution to reduce juices and liquid from being pulled into the sealing area of your vac bags! A must for sealing high moisture foods.




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 29, 2020)

The Chef's Choice 615 and LEM MaxVac 250 arrived this week. I sliced some eye of round (partially frozen) for jerky last night and although out of the box this slicer looked a little small and inadequate once I started using it I am very pleased with it. Pretty powerful slicer.

One I got the LEM MaxVac 250 set up I vacuumed packed about everything I could find. It's really quick and easy to use. Almost fun to use.  After reading about vacuum sealing I really should have bought one a long time ago.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 29, 2020)

The CC 615 and 615a is pretty popular around here.  Search for it and you will find a lot of hints and tips.  As for vac sealing you can take advantage of bulk buys and save money.


----------

